# NEED HELP with loose cork tape on a 3 month old surf rod



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I have a Tsunami trophy XH 11 ft rod. It is a beast and can whip it with the best of them, but due to the bone heads not telling me that I have to ship, and package a 11 foot rod, ship UPS, and waste much time, as they didnt say when I got insurance that we have to do all of the footwork, and wait two weeks to get the rod back, meanwhile they suggested buying a new rod while I wait the outcome. That is ludicrous to me. Rather, I need a STRONG suggestion as to; what to use for cork tape when its loose, and losing its adhesive properties, and what glue to use, OR is cork tape for RODS avaliable to the consumer, OR is there another alternative to assure the integrity of the tape, OR a different approach to solve such. The area is only about the hand width, but it IS where you have to hold the rod to fight the fish. I am open to any suggestions.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*A little 5 Minute Epoxy might work for a while or*

Next time you fish the OBX, bring it to me and I will re-grip it for ya, while you wait.. JAM


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

You can get cork tape off mudhole.com if you decide to go that route.

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Other-Grips/Cork-Tape-per-ft


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

You could get some X-flock Heat shrink from mud hole and Cover the Cork tape with that.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

mmanolis2001 said:


> You could get some X-flock Heat shrink from mud hole and Cover the Cork tape with that.


That's what I would do too.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I saw cork tape at Autozone the other day, I can't remember what section it was in though. I do remember it was inexpensive, so you might give some auto parts stores a shot. Good luck.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

X-Flock it very easy quick and feels great use some spray adhesive under each end. You will need a heat gun. A hairdryer will not work and a torch is to hot


----------



## 1SHOT1KILL (Jul 31, 2010)

JAM said:


> Next time you fish the OBX, bring it to me and I will re-grip it for ya, while you wait.. JAM


Can't beat service like that!!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

don't wanna step on JAMs toes but i'm right in edgewater BF if you want to replace or repair,


----------

